# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] SNAKE Python: agrandir le serpent.

## yuzz61

Bonjour, alors je suis en ISN et nous avons choisi comme projet le jeu du Serpent nous l'avons appel Yilan. pour les droit du nom du jeu. Nous arrivons  faire dplac le serpent ( il n'avance pas automatiquement) , le serpent mange une pomme mais je n'arrive pas  allonger le serpent, une nouvelle pomme apparait. pouvez vous m'aider en expliquant svp car ce problme nous bloque. Merci

Voici nos lignes de code:



```

```

On m'a conseill d'essayer a mais je ne comprend pas:



```

```

Merci de votre aide svp  ::):

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> le serpent mange une pomme mais je n'arrive pas  allonger le serpent, une nouvelle pomme apparait. pouvez vous m'aider en expliquant svp car ce problme nous bloque.


Visuellement, votre serpent est reprsent par une suite d'items fabriqus par .create_rectangle.
Lorsque cette suite se rduit  un carr, c'est facile... 
Problme: lorsqu'il mange des pommes, il grossit et ce sera plusieurs carrs (une liste de...)  bouger.
Donc dj si dans votre code, il n'y a pas la liste des items  bouger,  ne peut pas le faire.
Aprs (cette liste aidant), vous pouvez rflchir, dplacer le serpent, c'est bouger la tte et mettre le dernier de la liste  son dernier emplacement.
Faire grandir le serpent, c'est dplacer la tte et ajouter un nouvel item  son dernier emplacement. (plutt que de bouger le dernier lment de la liste).
Dans tous les cas, c'est un problme de conception (un truc  rgler sur une feuille de papier avec un crayon) qu'il faut gratter avant de coder (car on ne va pas penser  votre place).

- W

----------


## yuzz61

> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc dj si dans votre code, il n'y a pas la liste des items  bouger,  ne peut pas le faire.
> Aprs (cette liste aidant), vous pouvez rflchir, dplacer le serpent, c'est bouger la tte et mettre le dernier de la liste  son dernier emplacement.
> 
> - W


Donc je dois cre une variable et une liste. que penser vous du"L=1"?

----------


## wiztricks

> Donc je dois cre une variable et une liste. que penser vous du"L=1"?


L = 1 ? Si les identifiants des carrs qui composent le serpent sont dans une liste, la longueur du serpent sera celle de la liste.
Pour le reste, non rflchir  comment vous allez bien pouvoir coder  ne se rduit pas  crer une variable et une liste...

- W

----------


## yuzz61

> L = 1 ? Si les identifiants des carrs qui composent le serpent sont dans une liste, la longueur du serpent sera celle de la liste.
> Pour le reste, non rflchir  comment vous allez bien pouvoir coder  ne se rduit pas  crer une variable et une liste...
> 
> - W


Dsl e suis vraiment perdu.. je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que je dois faire..

----------


## wiztricks

> Dsl e suis vraiment perdu.. je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que je dois faire..


Vous prenez une feuille de papier quadrille et un crayon... et vous essayez de visualiser ce que je vous ai racont dans la premire rponse.

- W

----------

